# Adjusting Lifters



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Okay, I just got my car out of the shop from getting the timing adjusted and fixed. There is a constant ticking under my valve cover and from what I've read here that means that my lifters need to be adjusted. Easy task or should I take it to a shop?


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

Dyran said:


> Okay, I just got my car out of the shop from getting the timing adjusted and fixed. There is a constant ticking under my valve cover and from what I've read here that means that my lifters need to be adjusted. Easy task or should I take it to a shop?


Is your motor the single or dual overhead?

The single overhead motors have hydraulic valve adjusters. That means the adjust themself, so no need for adjustment. 

Now, Dual overhead motors have solid lifters. These motors DO need to be adjusted. This is kinda easy if you have the tools and patience.

Remove valve cover and turn the motor over to TDC on Compresssion stroke on Cylinder #1. Use a feeler gauge to measure the clearence between the cam lobe and the lifter. (I can't remember the firing order and the order you check for valve clearances). 

After checking the clearances on ALL lifters, you remove the cams, making sure you dont get out of time on the gears. Remove the lifters, kinda tricky, but not hard. Then put shims (according to the clearances that you measured before) between the lifters and the valve springs.

Now, if you do plan on doing this yourself, I can get the order on which you measure for clearances, but ONLY if your interested. If you do have some mechanical skills and lots of time and patience, then it is fesable to do it yourself. If your unsure of yourself, then send it to a TRUSTED mechanic. If the mechanic is an idiot, and has no idea what he is doing, then he may think that the lifters are hydrualic, which they are not (they have a hydraulic stub in the inside, but that is used for the valve stems. As the valves wear on the head, they elongate and this nub is used for compensation).

So my best of luck to you, and if you are interested, I can get the order for you, but just let me know.


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

I got a SOHC so I guess there is no need for adjustment. Thanks though.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

The SOHC hydraulic lifters/rockers can ware out and then they dont adjust correctly. You can either replace them with nissan at about 35-45 a pop or upgrade to solid ones and get a little more performance out of your motor.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

can you post about the dohc. I have been trying to find sombody that will i need to adjust mine pretty badly.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I think I might need to have my lifters adjusted as well, I hear this tapping sound from under my valve cover that only happens when I'm under 1k rpm, and then can no longer be heard at any higher revs. Or is this another problem totally unrelated? Regardless though, if it is not too much trouble, could you possibly give instructions on how to check and adjust lifters? Thanks.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

bump for info!


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

the firing for a ka24e is 1-3-4-2 here is a link for the cite that gives some other info to 
http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/17/ef/0d/0900823d8017ef0d.jsp


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

cool but i would like to know the clearance numbers for adjusting the ka24de and any other info on what i need to do to adjust it would be awsome.


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

Saturday, I will post info for valve adjustment on DOHC KA24DE.

See you then


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

sweet your a life saver. :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

wheres the info. Its sunday.


----------

